# Shelf life of test kits



## GreenNeedle (2 Nov 2008)

Not that I use them but I thought this article I discoverd on another forum was quite good giving shelflife of various test kits from various suppliers:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/t ... s_life.php

AC


----------



## Themuleous (3 Nov 2008)

Interesting, always wondered about that.

Cheers Andy 

Sam


----------

